
Think Canada is a progressive paradise? That’s mooseshit - logancg
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/oct/21/canada-politics-progressive-liberal-trudeau
======
Waterluvian
Canada is the U.S.put through a low pass filter.

Milder extremes but basically the same.

~~~
jomamaxx
Less extreme wealth, less extreme poverty, more extreme weather :)

~~~
Waterluvian
It's always winter!

------
grecy
Interesting to see this come up so close to the election, and disappointing
it's just another excuse for America to improve nothing.

i.e. "Yeah, America is shit but Canada is no better" \- is not a way to
improve anything - only comparing yourself to the bad, not the best.

------
billy8988
Nice try Canada! If this is a preemptive article to discourage nevertrumpers
from moving to Canada, it failed miserably.

~~~
nathanvanfleet
Alright then, let's talk about the weather...

------
mms1973
Rather this article is mooseshit

~~~
robattila128
Definitely, the article is cherry picking really bad examples from centuries
ago and bashing Justin Trudeau's social media fan club to support hes argument
for pollution and exports.

Seems like the author just has some personal grudge.

~~~
wgreenberg
Actually, the author cites a number of issues with modern-day Canada as well
as Trudeau's lip service to these issues:

"These days, Canada is the second-largest arms exporter to the Middle East.
Our Alberta oil sands produce more carbon emissions each year than the entire
state of California. Our intelligence agency is allowed to act on information
obtained through torture. And a lot of French Canadians are into blackface
comedy."

[http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/bad-water-third-
world...](http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/bad-water-third-world-
conditions-on-first-nations-in-canada-1.3269500)

[https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2016/09/27/liberals-
to-d...](https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2016/09/27/liberals-to-decide-on-
lng-plant-in-bc-seen-as-a-litmus-test-for-trudeau.html)

------
ZanyProgrammer
I think its true that Canada overall is much more progressive (though also
smaller, more homogenous and possessing a much different history). Also I tend
to take the words of people from big cities like Toronto and Vancouver with a
grain of salt-I very much doubt a UofT grad living in Toronto is very much
representative of Canada as a whole.

EDIT: I'm also amused by Canadians who say they are further to the left of
_any_ American moving to the Bay Area for the big $$$$ in tech.

~~~
randomgyatwork
Toronto maybe a special case, but 49.9% of the population is foreign born, and
people are generally encourage to keep their culture... I'm not sure if I'm
misunderstanding your homogenous statement.

~~~
ZanyProgrammer
49.9 percent of Canadians are foreign born?

~~~
slavik81
[https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2007/12/05/a_city_of_unmatc...](https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2007/12/05/a_city_of_unmatched_diversity.html)

------
squozzer
Funny thing about mooseshit is that it strongly resembles a pile of malted
milk balls.

Almost talked my neighbor / friend into eating one but didn't have the heart
to see him do it.

------
snowwindwaves
The article would have preferred to see the NDP elected instead of liberals or
conservatives?

